# sys-kernel/linux-headers-2.6.32

## Shining Arcanine

Portage has an update for my system's kernel headers. I am running sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.31-r9 and I am wondering, should the headers not be the same version as the kernel? Also, I had sys-kernel/linux-headers-2.6.30 before and while I did not have any issues having run sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.31-r9 with it, I am wondering, why is there a separate kernel headers package? Should it not be redundant with the kernel sources being in /usr/src/linux?

----------

## Sadako

This has come up numerous times before, the linux-headers package is a sanitized version of the kernel headers, safer and more stable for compiling userland code against than what could be under /usr/src/linux.

Also, there's absolutely no need for the linux-headers and the running kernel to be the same version (that would kinda defeat the point).

----------

